# Valley Forge (Commute)



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

It's been a while since I posted anything here (actually don't think I've posted anything since the switch from WWWBoard.) 

I decided to drag the camera along this morning and ride through much of the area I commute through in order to share some pictures in and around Valley Forge National Park. 

Anyone from the area might recognize the roads up Mt. Misery and Mt. Joy, the obligatory shots of some deer and a reproduction log cabin. General Wayne is in there and I've got a few scenery shots. I typically ride through here 3 or 4 times per week on my way to and from work in one direction or another.

Enjoy.
Martin


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*Nice pics*

The deer looks like props. Peaceful looking area.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

I love that area. I dont think theres a straight or flat strech of road longer than 1/4 mile anywhere around there.


----------



## dawg (Mar 13, 2002)

Nice Pics. I lived in Philly for 5 years, and my favorite solo ride was from Mt. Airy to Valley Forge. The climb in picture #10 was the 'climax' of my ride. Nice memories.

Which hills are Mts. Misery and Joy?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Mt Joy is the hill in the park, with the auto-tour road that tops out where the firetower used to be. (pic 10 is the base of it coming from inside the park)

Mt. Misery is the hill generally referred to as Valley Forge Mountain, on the other side of rte 252 and Valley Creek. (The covered bridge shot is actually and the foot of Mt. Misery)

Both are good climbs, Mt. Misery being a bit higher and longer with more variations.

Martin


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

My old stomping grounds...nice pics. Have to watch out for those deer, though.


----------

